# Plywood smoker test run



## woodman6437 (May 18, 2016)

Test run of my insulated plywood smoker commencing. At 170 right now and puffing Applewood smoke like a champ.













20160518_151037.jpg



__ woodman6437
__ May 18, 2016


















20160518_152207.jpg



__ woodman6437
__ May 18, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2016)

Looks good, more details?


----------



## woodman6437 (May 18, 2016)

It's double walled plywood with 1.5 inch foam insulation. Bottom section is lined with hardi backer and aluminum flashing. Grates are 6 17x20 inch expanded metal. Burner is from a single burner camp stove that runs off 1 lbs  bottles. Cast iron skillet for a chip pan. Stole the idea from a build posted on this forum.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2016)

Looks great!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 21, 2016)

Looks great!mind me asking size?dimensions?and what u used for plywood.....spruce/fir?hardwood?just curious as im converting one similar to urs someone was throwing out.Also what kind of temps u are achieving would be awesome:))


----------



## domerskee (May 21, 2016)

Great project. Let us know how the cooks go for you. Looks like it could be a good setup to modify for cold smoking too.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 21, 2016)

around here we don't consider it "stealing" since we post it for everybody's use...  weather your a member or a lurker...  although we would rather the lurkers become members...  good luck with your smokehouse..  looks great ...


----------



## woodman6437 (May 23, 2016)

Fir plywood. Maybe 48x17x22 in the chamber. I've just done some seasoning runs for now but plan on doing some ribs tomorrow. I've been running it around 200 for now. My chips are burning too fast and smoking too much right now  (soaked and covered in foil). I think I need to put a spacer between the burner and chip pan.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2016)

A bit of a spacer would help. Also get chunks of wood. 2"-3" chunks. Do not soak. You may need to use a torch or a lit briquette to get the chunk smoking.


----------



## woodman6437 (May 24, 2016)

I think you are right about the chunks. I read a bunch of threads about TBS and that seems to be the common theme. I am using chips at the moment and am burning a pan (medium cast iron skillet ) in about an hour. I might need a better burner as well as it seems my cheapo single camp stove burner has some trouble getting the box to its desired temp.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2016)

Chunks will help you out immensely. Another option would be to get one of the tube pellet smokers from Todd at AmazeN smokers. The tubes are designed to work in propane smokers. I have all four that he makes and they work great.  He is a sponsor here and often there is a 10% off coupon running. 

Here's the burner that most use here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244429/northern-tool-heavy-duty-burner


----------



## woodman6437 (May 24, 2016)

195 and climbing. Probably hard to see in the photo but that is TBS from 3 chunks of pecan. Put a spacer in as well. Thanks for the help. I will definitely look into that burner. I would like something more reliable and tune-able than what I have now.













20160524_124334.jpg



__ woodman6437
__ May 24, 2016


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info bud:)lookin good


----------



## woodman6437 (May 24, 2016)

Success!













20160524_190107.jpg



__ woodman6437
__ May 24, 2016


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 25, 2016)

Looks fantastic:)


----------



## woodman6437 (May 25, 2016)

All in all it ran well. Held right around 225. Peaked at 239. Took about an hour to get to temp. I think I need a higher btu burner if I smoke anything at higher than 225. I noticed that some of the exposed foam insulation near the upper vent melted a bit, so I will need to line that with some flashing. I also plan on putting a fold down shelf on the side for tools and such. All in all I am pleased with this smoker.


----------



## djbrick (May 25, 2016)

I have used this Carolina Double Burner now for 3 years with no problems. I use the right side for my wood and the left side to regulate temp.

My smokehouse is 3ft x3ft x 6ft tall, and I can get the temp to 350, but I only smoke at 225.













20160520_113613.jpg



__ djbrick
__ May 25, 2016


















20160520_201231.jpg



__ djbrick
__ May 25, 2016






data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## woodman6437 (May 25, 2016)

Dang, those are some good looking chickens. I think my box might be a little too small to accommodate a double burner. I looked at the one from Northern tools but since I don't have a store nearby I would have to pay full price and shipping to alaska.


----------



## lovethemeats (May 26, 2016)

All good ideas start from knowledge from this site.


----------

